# My Family Room HT Setup



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Gear
TV: Samsung 58PNA550 Plasma
DVD: Samsung BDP-1400 Bluray
Cable: SA8300HD PVR
Processor: Intregra 9.8
Amp: Sunfire Cinema Grand 200 watts x 7
Power: Panamax 5400EX (not setup yet), Panamax M2Sub, Panamax Whole House Surge Protection device (GPP8005)


My 7.1 Speaker Setup
Front Speakers: Mirage OM-9s
Centre Speaker: Mirage OM-C2
Surrounds: Dual Mirage OM-R2s
Rears: Dual Mirage OM-R2s
Sub: Rosenut PB13-Ultra in 15hz Tune

Room Size: 13x17x9 (two doorway sized openings)


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Updated!

Samsung 58A550 Plasma
Salamander Triple 20 Walnut Stand
Onkyo 876
Oppo BD83 Bluray Player
Panamax 5400-EX
Paradigm Signature S2 v2 Bookshelves
Paradigm Signature C3 Center Channel
Mirage OMR2 x 4 Surrounds
SVS PB13-Ultra + 2 Dual Opposed DIY AV15H boxes powered by a QSC RMX-5050amp
(SVS is currently not in the signal chain)

Best Deal Speaker Cables, Power Cables, HDMI Cables
Monoprice HDMI cables and other video/audio RCA cables


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Updated again....

Samsung 58A550 Plasma
Salamander Triple 20 Walnut Stand
Marantz AV7005
Sony BDP-S570
Panamax 5400-EX
Paradigm Signature S2 v2 Bookshelves
Paradigm Signature C3 Center Channel
Mirage OMR2 x 4 Surrounds
SVS PB13-Ultra + 2 Dual Opposed DIY AV15H boxes powered by a QSC RMX-5050amp
Behringer DCX2495
HTM-MX 500 Remote

Canare DIY Speaker Cables, Best Deal Power Cables (hey, I won them)
Monoprice HDMI cables and other video/audio RCA cables



Read more: My Family Room HT Setup - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------

